# Rendering ics files as HTML



## vmonkey (Oct 14, 2005)

I am trying to find a way to render .ics file as HTML for a web site I am working on. The client wants to be able to publish the calender to the server using ical and have it rendered as HTML as part of the site. Initially, I set up phpicalendar. Unfortunately, after struggling with the app for several weeks and wadeing through a variety of errors I have come to discover that the application actually has a specific set of problems with my host (dreamhost) that the programmer does not know how to fix at this point and seems to think may be unrepairable. So now I am in search of another app that will do the same thing. And look as good, because phpicalendar looks GREAT! If anyone knows of such an app I would be grateful. And if not would someone please write one. ;-) Thanks!


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 14, 2005)

Can you use icalx.com and link to it?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 14, 2005)

I haven't seen as nice (visually) of an implementation yet...but there's no reason there couldn't be another one out there.

It might be worth looking into another host in all honesty.  If the current one is causing issues with such a simple script, I'd hate to see exactly what would happen if you tried to run something more complex.  What exactly are the issues supposedly related with the host?  Either they are there and valid, or the developer is pulling your leg an trying to save face for his own problems.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 14, 2005)

What about WebCalendar? http://www.k5n.us/webcalendar.php


----------



## vmonkey (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the feed back! I really need to keep the calendar on the clients site so icalx.com is out. As far as the problems with dreamhost, one of my good friends has been analyzing the code for me and he says that the phpicalendar code is pretty odd. I am not a huge coder myself so I can't really say how acurate his analyis is, but he seems to think that it is more of a problem with the app than the host. As For changing hosts, I am afraid that is not really an option at this point. Concerning Webcal: Webcal will allow me to export calendars to ical and other apps but not publish calendar from them. That is what I need to be able to do. Actually publish a calendar from ical and have it rendered as HTML on teh site. Thanks again for all your feedback!!


----------



## kainjow (Oct 14, 2005)

If you need to have iCal publish calendars on your own severs, you can't just add software to make it work from your end. You need to get the admins to enable WebDAV support, and then you can get publishing to work.. if I'm understanding you correctly..


----------

